# voltage for vivitar 550fd



## naptime (Feb 8, 2012)

does anyone know the voltage for a vivitar 550fd ?

we have two of these hot shoe flashes, that we bought for our film camera's. 

it seems i often saw threads about using flashes with too high of voltage, on dslr's

now that we have our dslr's, i'm scared to test the flashes.


i have the manual, but can't seem to find anything about voltage or trigger voltage.

is anyon familiar with these?



camera's are Canon 450d/XSi  and flashes are Vivitar 550fd

thanks!


----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 8, 2012)

They have been measure by various people from about 4 volts to as high as 10.74 Volts. The official canon answer is nothing over 6V but the unofficial Canon spec may be more like 6V to 24V max.

If you have a Volt meter, You can measuer yours across the terminals when you test fire it


----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 8, 2012)

Here the page on Voltages

*Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages*


----------



## naptime (Feb 8, 2012)

Rephargotohp said:


> Here the page on Voltages
> 
> *Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages*



i just found that same page while over on google.. 

model:  eos safe:  trigger voltage


550FDYour Call8V, according to Ted Felix &#8212;
only 4.24V, per Stephen Sugiyama, and
5V per Timothy Horn (serial 0031524) &#8212; but
6.66V from Rick Zotz, 7.5V from Tri Do, and
10.18V (serial 5031715) by John D. Duvall...


----------

